# More spalted knife scales



## norman vandyke (Oct 1, 2015)

7 sets of spalted knife scales. You pay shipping of $6.10. Just a hair shy of 3/8" thick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't think people look at this area much, so I'm going to post this is the for sale area with the price being $6.10 shipped.


----------

